# Solved: XP connected to router but not the internet



## kbexraf (Sep 30, 2011)

I have read most of the responses to the same type of problem but none of them have got my XP pc to connect to the internet. I am using Wireles and LAN.
My router was Netgear DG843N which was intermittently dropping the connection to the net. I tried corrective action but the problem continued.
On the advice from Netgear tyech support,I tried just using LAN - that didn't work. Then they suggested using another router,so I purchased a Netgear DGN1000 Router.
This did not resiolve the problem so I contacted Netgear who suggested several things to do.As the XP was connecting to the router both wireless and LAN we decided that it was not a router problem.
All of my devices attached o the router ( printer - Vista pc- Win 7 laptop)are working correctly,just the XP pc that is not.
Details of the pc are :- Windows XP Home Edition
Version 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600

I have spent hours trying the suggestions from this site and wonder if anyone was willing to help me.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi kbexraf, and welcome to TSG,

When you say "XP connected to router" do you mean that you can access the router's configuration pages but the router will not allow you to connect to the Internet?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have moved to networking forum

with a LAN connection by cable - would you post an ipconfig /all and the three PING tests and post results here and then when it disconnects repeat all the tests and post results here

also the status of all the lights on the modem/router when working correctly and repeat when disconnected

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## kbexraf (Sep 30, 2011)

cwwozniak said:


> Hi kbexraf, and welcome to TSG,
> 
> When you say "XP connected to router" do you mean that you can access the router's configuration pages but the router will not allow you to connect to the Internet?


YES, I can access the router configuration page - which I have done an endless amount of time -but cannot connect to the internet.My XP computer comes up with an IP address of 192.168.0.10 and if I ping it,I get 4 sent and 4 received.Also the notification area shows connected to the router -wireless excellent and LAN connected.
The reason the XP is "10" is because Netgear Support suggested isolating it from the sequential numbers,so by allocating it to "10" it is easily identified.
As stated,I have tried most of the suggestions on these pages -m all to no avail.
I have even tried downloading any ASUS driver updates but becaause it is not on the net,that too fails.
Hoping that you can assist.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see the results of the info i requested

what firewall do you have on the PC - norton, mcafee etc


----------



## kanfaar (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm curious what you meant by:



> On the advice from Netgear tyech support,I tried just using LAN


Does this mean you tried connecting directly into the modem...and it still didn't work? And, if you haven't tried this, I would definitely give it a go. Unless there's no modem in the mix. In which case you can mostly just disregard this....


----------



## kbexraf (Sep 30, 2011)

The Wireless-N 150 ADSL2+ Modem Router DGN1000 is all that I am using to get on line.


----------



## kbexraf (Sep 30, 2011)

I disabled the "Wireless" connection and used only the LAN -


----------



## kbexraf (Sep 30, 2011)

I am struggling to understand exactly what I am supposed to be doing. When I try the ipconfig/ all etecetera I keep getting "incorrect command" will keep on trying and will get back to the forum. As for firewall,I use Norton Internet security 2011 aand have disabled it for the purpose of trying the suggestions.


----------



## kbexraf (Sep 30, 2011)

Rest assured that as soon as I am able to carry out the suggestions,I will post them for you.
I use Norton Internet Security 2011 and disable it for the duration when I am carrying out the suggested tasks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> When I try the ipconfig/ all etecetera I keep getting "incorrect command"


 are you following my instructions EXACTLY ?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

kbexraf said:


> When I try the ipconfig/ all etecetera I keep getting "incorrect command"


The correct syntax is* ipconfig /all *, with a space after the "g", a forward slash without any space after it, and the word "all".


----------



## kbexraf (Sep 30, 2011)

Have completed the tasks and saved the results on an SD card so that they are available to this computer. The ping google.com threw up a box" I:\PINGO~1.com --The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction - CS:11e 3IP:0143.OP:63 72 6f" however I managed to save it in a word document. Have tried to paste them to the reply in this forum but unable to find a way of doing it.Only option I see is for insertion of an imaage but that asks for the URL.
How can I send the 3 ping results along with the ipconfig ?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Start a new reply in this thread while you have your MS-Word file open. Copy the Word file contents to the clipboard and then go back to the reply box so that you see the cursor for typing the reply text. You should be able to right click and select "paste" from the pop up menu. If you are having problems with that, let us know what browser you are using.


----------



## kbexraf (Sep 30, 2011)

I carried out the tasks EXACTLY (at least I think that I did!)

These are the results you requested :-

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : KENXP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-A2-8C-EF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 4.2.2.2
4.2.2.1

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ASUS 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-6A-F5-B5
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 4.2.2.2
4.2.2.1

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping 192.168.1.1
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping 209.183.226.152
Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>

As far as I am aware the router lights were the same for all tests.

I


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have a fixed IP and that may not be correct for your router - is there a reason you have a fixed IP address

i would change to automatic IP and DNS and see if you can connect with the cable to the router first

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS

XP
--
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for XP *
follow these instructions - if wireless - choose the wireless connection
http://www.srikanthkoka.com/lan.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## kbexraf (Sep 30, 2011)

etaf. Go tothe top of the class. BINGO, I went to Internet Properties >Wireless> General Tab> Selected Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and changed settings for IP Address and DNS to automatic and did the same for the LAN connection. Connected staight away to the internet. Only one problem (jokingly) now Mail inbox now has 73 messages! As I have already opened them on my other computers,will delete the lot.
Have also made a note of the settings just in case I get the problem again.
I had 9 exchanges of mail from Netgear Support and their "experts" couldn't sort it !Many many thanks to you and to Tech Guys.


----------



## kbexraf (Sep 30, 2011)

cwwozniak;8095480] Chuck.W With yours and Etaf help the problem is solved. Such a pity that Netgear Tech Support didn't come up with the answer.
Many thanks - Now I know where to come if (or should I say "when") I get problems. 100%


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know


----------

